# Question regarding respraying/ painting old Rice Trailers..



## Meandtheboys (2 May 2011)

I have just bought an Old Rice Trailer that has had most of the refurbishment work done ie new floor / holes sealed but desperatly now needs a lick of paint.

So I do not want to spend a fortune on something that will be only used as a temporary solution until I buy a new box next year so I have a few questions:

1. Can I hand paint rather than spray( I am thinking field party with some friends, bacon sandwiches and lots of coffee!! or mid afternoon snacks with a glass or two of wine!! )
2. What is the best paint to use
3. Do I need to put a primer on 1st
4. Possible costs of paint

also has anyone ever had to replace mud guards and were you able to source some plastic ones

thanks in advance....................


----------



## benson21 (2 May 2011)

we have just re painted our old rice trailer, hand paining does have a better finish than spraying we found, and we used green hammerite paint to do it. Didnt use a primer, just straight on. think it took 2 tins of paint at about £13 a pot. Looks really good now!


----------



## angelish (2 May 2011)

i painted a 7.5 ton wagon for £200 including all the paint, primer, sandpaper, tack cloths(sticky cloths that get dust off) cleaning stuff ,brushes and rollers.
i used gloss rollers and used coach paint 
i have before and after pics if your interested ,it made a huge difference and paint still looks ok now a year later.
i was quoted nearly £4000 for a respray and i think i did a better job myself


----------



## debsflo (2 May 2011)

i had an old trailer that i hand painted with hammerite. sorry cant remember cost but wasnt much and looked really smart..


----------



## Mahoganybay (2 May 2011)

We painted our old Rice Trailer with Hammerite, it was a dull grey colour and we painted it with this:

http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.j...blue&fh_eds=ß&fh_refview=search&isSearch=true

We used a 2.5l tin and a couple of paint brushes, came up a treat.


----------



## Meandtheboys (2 May 2011)

Thank-you for your replies................I am glad I'm not painting a 7.5ton lorry( angelish - quite impressed!! )

Hammerite it is.............just got to decide on the colour now and con some friends into helping ( bacon sandwiches should do the trick!! )


----------



## dafthoss (2 May 2011)

I have just brought one that had a full referb a few years ago it was sprayed by the local trailer man and I have the invoices if you want me to dig them out. It also had the mud guards replaced with plastic ones so yes they are out there.


----------



## lialls (2 May 2011)

I've been meaning to ask the same question for a while now.  I've got an old rice trailer with its original paint still in tact but its very dull.  I tried to polish it not long ago but 2 weeks later and it had faided again.

What is the process for painting it then?  Sand it down, then paint it?  Could i see your pictures as well please?

OP as to mud guards, rice can supply you with some replacment plasitc ones but you can get them cheaper else where, theres tones of places to get them from, just type in to goolge 'plastic mud guards'.  Heres the cheapest i've found so far http://www.discount-towing.co.uk/category/7426-Plastic_Trailer_Mudguards


----------



## Paint Me Proud (2 May 2011)

i also repainted my rice trailer by hand with hammerite paint. We used Hammerite Garage Door Paint and it looked great.


----------



## Happy Hunter (2 May 2011)

I'm painting mine tomorrow  - Joy! (i hate sanding!!!)
Green Hammerite for the frame  - and a quick emulsion job on the scratch marks inside ( Silly falling over friends horse!)


----------



## Meandtheboys (2 May 2011)

lialls said:



			I've been meaning to ask the same question for a while now.  I've got an old rice trailer with its original paint still in tact but its very dull.  I tried to polish it not long ago but 2 weeks later and it had faided again.

What is the process for painting it then?  Sand it down, then paint it?  Could i see your pictures as well please?

OP as to mud guards, rice can supply you with some replacment plasitc ones but you can get them cheaper else where, theres tones of places to get them from, just type in to goolge 'plastic mud guards'.  Heres the cheapest i've found so far http://www.discount-towing.co.uk/category/7426-Plastic_Trailer_Mudguards

Click to expand...

Thank-you for the link - certainly a good price if they will fit

In regards to painting I am just going to paint straight on as per what the 'tin' says...( it can't look any worse in my trailers case!! )


----------



## Meandtheboys (2 May 2011)

dafthoss said:



			I have just brought one that had a full referb a few years ago it was sprayed by the local trailer man and I have the invoices if you want me to dig them out. It also had the mud guards replaced with plastic ones so yes they are out there.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply - I now have both a link from another OP for mudguards, if they do not fit then I may PM later for some contact details - in regards to spraying I have been quoted £200 upwards so I think hand painting is the answer.


----------



## scrat (2 May 2011)

We painted ours with "Rustoleum" http://www.rustoleum.co.uk/products/metal-paint paint not Hammerite. We were told that Hammerite was not suitable as it is not meant to be used on aluminium. We were also able to order a colour which was mixed and delivered the next day at our local paint shop. I think we used one 2.5 litre tin and it cost about £35. It was applied with small rollers and brushes and 18 months later still looks good. Also this place is the one to contact if you need to find spares or just want to find out about Rice Trailers they are very helpful http://www.warwickshiretrailers.co.uk/. Hope that helps.


----------



## Meandtheboys (2 May 2011)

scrat said:



			We painted ours with "Rustoleum" http://www.rustoleum.co.uk/products/metal-paint paint not Hammerite. We were told that Hammerite was not suitable as it is not meant to be used on aluminium. We were also able to order a colour which was mixed and delivered the next day at our local paint shop. I think we used one 2.5 litre tin and it cost about £35. It was applied with small rollers and brushes and 18 months later still looks good. Also this place is the one to contact if you need to find spares or just want to find out about Rice Trailers they are very helpful http://www.warwickshiretrailers.co.uk/. Hope that helps.
		
Click to expand...

Thank-you for the links - I am just off to have a look - did you have to put a primer on?


----------



## scrat (2 May 2011)

No. The trailer had several layers of pealing battleship grey paint when we bought it. I don't know what  type of paint it had on it but a lot of it had peeled off leaving bear metal. Thats why we went with the Rustoleum as it does'nt need a primer and adheres to the metal.
We were going to try and remove the rest of the paint but it would have taken an age and as it turned out we did'nt need to.


----------



## Dolcé (2 May 2011)

You will need to use a primer if you use Hammerite on aluminium, they do one specially for this, you don't need one for painting onto steel.  We are in the middle of refurbing our Rice Beaufort Treble and looked into the paint we would need to use before deciding.


----------



## angelish (2 May 2011)

pics of DIY respray 
i used a coach paint called tekaloid paint 
before i started ,bit sad 







had skirts added & started sanding 







after a rub down with "tack rags" supplied with paint ,sticky cloths to get rid of all the sanding dust and wrapping everything not to be painted in masking tape 







after two coats of primer and measuring lines with a tape measure and a long piece of wood to ensure straightness i stared the top color 







back view







starting to look the part 







ta da 







also added new wheel trims and blacked out the windows in living with the stuff boy racers put on there cars 







it is the same lorry  a trailer will be easy peasy compared to old daffy


----------



## Meandtheboys (2 May 2011)

angelish - I am even more impressed now, looks brilliant!!

I am going to be boring and go 'black on black' - I am crap at straight lines...........and if I replace the bacon sarnies with fizzy wine on saturday then there is no chance!!


----------



## angelish (2 May 2011)

lol yes too much wine won't help straight lines much ,i was high on paint fumes for weeks


----------

